# Confetti Air Cannon for New Years



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

It's time to re-purpose our Halloween props.
I am planning to make a confetti cannon that fires at the stroke of midnight.
Anyone else re-purposing props for X-mas or New Years?
VH


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Great Idea are u going to post a how too on your se-up???I never use my halloween props for christmas but I have used my christmas stuff for halloween lol u what comes 1st for me lol but Iwa thinking of doing some sort of theam for next christmas instead of the same old blow ups...


----------

